# How I practice 20 M slinging



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey everyone. Just wanted to make a super short video post of how I have been practicing 20 M slinging as of late. I did not do a lot of 20 M slinging ever as I didn't really target sling that far much, or ever dare take a shot hunting that far I as like to get as close and personal to my target as possible for the most power and take humane shots.

I made this little tuna can piece of leather with a loop sewn into it as a make shift spinner target and it seems to be working quite well and I couldn't be more happy with it. It prevents having to change targets like cans,paper, ect... , and I am loving it. When my arm isn't in pain while popping pain killers. I am gonna get some serious slinging in on this thing as it is a whole lot of fun and it should sharpen my long distance slinging up quite a bit. Plus no fuss targets are kinda something I am really digging nowa days as I can focus on shooting more and less about the setup process.






Hope you enjoy

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good slinging Matt.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks my freind trying to work out the kinks in my sling game. This target setup is gonna help a lot.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka Slinger


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a nice set up. At 20 yds it would last me a long long long time. You really like the ttf don't you? Do you think it's more accurate than OTT? Enjoyed the video.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> That's a nice set up. At 20 yds it would last me a long long long time. You really like the ttf don't you? Do you think it's more accurate than OTT? Enjoyed the video.


Well my freind my opinion is yes. But that is because that is what I use on a regular basis, and I am sure there are people great at the over the top style. When

I started to get serious and starting watching all the guys doing very well at accuracy. They were slinging TTF. I started OTT and moved to TTF, but when I did my accuracy did go up, and I started to get really good with it so I stuck with it. The best fork the best style is going to be what you love,enjoy and practice the most with. Same goes for ammo and band setups. Ammo needs to be adjusted to band size to be just enough to make it to the target accurately. Then it gives you the lightest draw and lets you stay stable and shoot straight.

In a nutshell be you out there. Enjoy what you are doing ,and set your slingshot up for the occasion properly. You should be able to achieve anything you set your mind to. With some practice

Sorry for my long winded rant hope this helps ya out a bit

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice demo, Matt. Take care of that arm and let it heal.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great advice. Thanks so much!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Great advice. Thanks so much!


Np man just passing down the wisdom that great slingers taught me. I wish you all the best on your slingshot journey.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice shot and love the set up,wish I had room to shoot at 20m.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Axel R said:


> Nice shot and love the set up,wish I had room to shoot at 20m.


Thank you kindly Axel.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :thumbsup:


Thank you for your comment Alf !

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------

